# Mahindra 5010 - Rear hydraulic couplers



## robertjhansen (Feb 19, 2016)

Any know the size and type of the rear (supply & return) hydraulic couplers on a Mahindra 5010

I think it's 1/2 inch - Not sure if the couple type is a ball push/pull or poppet style, looking for confirmation on size and what of type coupler Mahindra uses.


----------

